# Echo trimmer won't stay running



## keb (May 26, 2010)

A friend asked me to fix his Echo GT 225 trimmer(1 yr.old).He purchased a new 
carb,a kit with spark plug,air filter, fuel filter.He said last year it started to act up at the end of the season.I installed all the new parts except the fuel filter(the one that came in the kit would not fit in the grommet hole so I cleaned out the old filter with air.It now starts up in two pulls BUT to keep it running I have to play with the choke and hold the throttle wide open! It acts like its starving for fuel or air leak!!Any ideas whats going on?:freak: I would think all new parts would fix it!!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Did you install a new carburetor assembly?

If the carburetor is new, I would check the fuel line for leaks, also check and make sure the mounting gaskets are in place between the carburetor and insulator and oriented properly, so the fuel pump pulse port is lined up for the carburetor.

If all the above checks, I would look at the crankshaft seals, I have on occasion seen them come partially out and cause this type of run issue.


----------

